# Dollar spot?



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

??? :roll:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cold temps/frost does that.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Damn


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

I thought it might be frost but we haven't had temps below 36ish. This is the first time I've ever seen bermuda go dormant like this.

The front is what I cut with my greens is still green with no issues.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Just googled it and yeah looks like frost.

I've never seen that before. Crazy


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Every year I get the same phone calls from the same people concerned they've never seen tiger stripes in their lawn before. It's a right of passage with a bermuda lawn ;D


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Mine did the same thing. I don't think it got below 34-35 for just a short time. But we've still got several warm weeks and it looks like crap. I think I'll try watering next year during the first few pre-frosts.


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I hopped onto TLF to post my picture and ask the same thing! Was going to name the thread "Leopard Print Bermuda"!


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

What you are seeing is known as chilling injury. Slightly cooler air will settle in areas of the turf that are just slightly lower than surrounding areas causing those low areas to go off color. This is a natural part of warm-season turf hardening off for winter. Here is a great article on the subject:

http://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2011jan54.pdf


----------



## Cavan806 (May 2, 2017)

Man I so thought this was a fungus as well until I saw this post. Ahh man I feel better HA!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> What you are seeing is known as chilling injury. Slightly cooler air will settle in areas of the turf that are just slightly lower than surrounding areas causing those low areas to go off color. This is a natural part of warm-season turf hardening off for winter. Here is a great article on the subject:
> 
> http://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2011jan54.pdf


Thanks! Great article!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> What you are seeing is known as chilling injury. Slightly cooler air will settle in areas of the turf that are just slightly lower than surrounding areas causing those low areas to go off color. This is a natural part of warm-season turf hardening off for winter. Here is a great article on the subject:
> 
> http://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2011jan54.pdf


Great post!


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:

Good read. It's pretty neat. I've never had this happen to any of my yards.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

HOC clearly has influence on this phenomenon. While my next door neighbor uses Trugreen, he adds Milo on a regular basis. He travels a good bit for his job so he keeps it taller, but he cuts and trims regularily and does a good job. I use a Tru-Cut reel, he uses a Snapper rotary. We had a cold snap last week. The temperature got down to 36 overnight. The high yesterday was 79. The first photo is my yard, HOC is one inch. The second is my neighbor's. His HOC is two inches. The third photo is the property line. There is no question that my grass is smother than his. The photos were taken this morning.


----------



## poclark (Sep 6, 2017)

osuturfman said:


> What you are seeing is known as chilling injury. Slightly cooler air will settle in areas of the turf that are just slightly lower than surrounding areas causing those low areas to go off color. This is a natural part of warm-season turf hardening off for winter. Here is a great article on the subject:
> 
> http://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2011jan54.pdf


Thanks for the article! I've got this going on as well, but only in areas not shielded from wind, so the thermal current explanation makes perfect sense.


----------

